# Seek root excavation work



## broccoli (Mar 30, 2004)

I am exploring opportunities for doing root excavation work. I currently work as a municipal gardener in the San Francisco Bay Area. I have several hundred hours experience doing manual digging. (I understand that I might need to acquire an air spade, and rent a compressor and truck.) I am not sure about how exactly to get into the business. That is, would I take on a few contract jobs, or look for a position within a company or agency? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## treeman45246 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would keep your municipal job, and learn about what you are doing with contractual work. Once you are into the swing of things, start contacting local commercial arborist firms and encourage them to use your services - they should be able to sell the jobs and keep you in side work for a long time. If it really takes off you may be able to get on full-time with one of these companies. Most of this work will come in seasonally, so I would keep the secure job until you can afford to quit.


----------

